# Hundred miler at Mammoth



## hillbasher (Jan 28, 2006)

Any one have any info on the ride coming up Sept.9th. up at Mammoth? I have the website and all. but was hoping to hear from people that have ridden it in the past. Weather, topography, rest stops, climbs, things of that nature. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

Could you post the link to the site. I don't know anything about it, but I'd be interested in finding out about it.Just so happens I was up there last week for the first time and I was thinking about how cool it would be to bring both my mountain and road bikes.


----------



## 40cal (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.fallcentury.org/


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*It's a great ride, provided...*

It depends on the weather. There's a fair bit of climbing involved, but the only really ugly, steep section is maybe 20 miles or so from the finish, a little before the Watterson Canyon summit. It seems like you've been climbing forever -- then you round a curve, and look UP! I passed a large puddle of vomit there once. It's not long after the lunch break, so do NOT eat too much at the rest stop where you turn onto Benton Crossing Road. The steep shot is maybe ten or fifteen miles up the road from the lunch stop.

There's an incredibly cool downhill section through a canyon, pretty much right away when you turn onto SR 120 (IIRC.) I was there one year when a pack of cafe racer style motorcyles came through. They thought the cyclists were so cool they slowed down and let us draft them for a few miles, and we flew! Great fun.

If the weather is good, it's a great ride. However. It can be very windy, especially on SR120, and/or it can be very cold. I remember one year, several years back, where it was drizzling and about 35 degrees at the start. The high points of the ride, Deadman and Sagehen summits, are quite a bit higher, so snow was inevitable. A few rode anyway. I'm from the inland part of SoCal and ride in hundred degree weather all summer, so by the end of summer I'm a total cold-weather wimp. I own a place in Mammoth, so I went home and back to bed. I ride for fun, not for self-torture.

Other years the highs have been in the 70's, and that's terrific. Nippy at the start, but warming up nicely. So - like anything else that you do in the mountains - the weather is a crapshoot. If you hit it right, it's a delightful ride.


----------



## hillbasher (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the input. That was just the kind of info I was looking for.With the way the weather has been of late, I am thinking it should be as nice a ride as one can hope for. With only 5,500 feet of climbing or there about, that part does not worry me. Am looking forward to the great scenery of the ride. Thanks again.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

hillbasher said:


> ... With only 5,500 feet of climbing or there about, that part does not worry me. ...


That certainly is a doable amount of climbing for someone in shape enough, but remember that it's all at high elevation. If you're like me, high elevation makes climbing tougher. I was thinking of going up a day early as they suggest on the website.


----------



## hillbasher (Jan 28, 2006)

*Mammoth Century*

The ride was better than I had expected. Afternoon winds made it a bit harder than wanted, but what the heck. Weather other than winds could not be beat and the route had the perfect amount of climbing to kick my ass. Should have been in much better shape, but work prevented that. Enjoyed it. Which was my first goal. Finished,which was my second.


----------

